# Comet (bp clone vari drive belt



## gaston (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a 1986 Comet 3kvhd Bridgeport clone and need information on the correct vari drive belt for this machine. The prior ( it finally gave up and broke) belt was 1.5" wide and 35.5" around the outside with unknown edge pitch. It worked for about 20 hours but was never really "happy", nor was I .It seemed too wide as the speed sdjustment plate on top didn't have enough room to operate correctly, the speeds were off on the high side (faster than the dial) and it squealed unless I belt dresses the heck out if it.
anyone know for sure what belt this mill takes??  I need one to get my mill happy again!


----------

